# OK, let's all put our thinking caps on...



## Yvonne G (Jul 29, 2014)

We hear this story three or four times a day here on the Forum...I bought (adopted, was given) my tortoise and he ate real well the first day, wandered around the habitat, explored, and now he just stays hidden all the time.

So what makes a new tortoise stay hidden after eating and acting normally the first day? If he's just getting used to the new environment, why does he eat the first day?

Let's throw some ideas out there and see if we can figure this one out.


----------



## Durhamstyle (Jul 29, 2014)

I would say it's survival mode. New environment would make any healthy creature a little cautious. 
Possibly not noticing the environment had changed on initial arrival ( humidity, temps or smells are different) or if shipped, they were just super hungry now they need time to digest or are jet lagged haha


----------



## Turtlepete (Jul 29, 2014)

My guess would be the lack of a very interesting environment, in some cases. The thing is, they explored the first day…So they're done. They've learned the lay-out and the setup of their enclosure, and if there is nothing new or interesting, no plants to graze/brwose on, etc.., then what reason do they have not to just sit around in their hides, where they are comfortable?

Thats just my guess, because I can't say I've personally seen this. Either they eat great and are outgoing the first day and every day after, or they don't eat and stay hidden for the first few weeks and are difficult to get settled in.


----------



## lisa127 (Jul 29, 2014)

I think when a turtle or tortoise is wandering around his habitat and a new keeper sees that as active/happy that's not necessarily so. A tort that obsessively wanders the enclosure and is climbing all over the place is not active, it is stressed.

I don't have torts as you know, I have box turtles. They are very active. By active I mean they calmly go about their day. They come out in the morning and bask. Soak in their water dish, chew on cuttlebone. Look for worms. All the while stopping occasionally and just hanging out and looking around. All of this is done "calmly". If they were moving about their enclosure non stop I would call that stress. So maybe what a new person sees as active/happy is not. Being a newbie, they just don't realize that. 

And oftentimes, when a person new to torts/turtles or herps in general says they hide all day - what do they mean by that? If they mean hiding and hasn't come out to bask or eat in a week then yes that's a problem. If they mean hide all day like a reptile is supposed to do, that's not a problem. So when a "newbie" says hide all day you need to find out if that is an exaggeration and they are not just saying that because they are used to other types of pets.

I don't know if I'm making sense here. Normal behavior might seem like an issue to a newbie because they just don't know.

As for eating the first day and not later, I just don't know. Honestly, I've never had that happen. If a herp came to my house and ate the very first day they have always continued to do so.


----------



## jeffjeff (Aug 3, 2014)

could it be they are actually looking for the safest place to hide? and eat because they don't know how long they will be hidden away? mine just hid away for the first week and only came out to bask.


----------



## T33's Torts (Aug 3, 2014)

Yvonne, sorry, but my thinking cap is off on weekends.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Aug 3, 2014)

I really like what Lisa said 

I think the enclosure _has_ to be a contributing factor because I personally haven't encountered this issue. Now, I've only dealt with about 30 tortoises coming through my care, but all of them were either leopards housed in humid chambers or Russians/CDTs that were set up outside. They ate fine, acted fine and didn't go off food/into excessive hiding at all.

The 1 feeding issue I had was with an albino RES....but that's not really the same circumstances.

My thoughts as to why they eat great the first day: After being kept in "most likely" less than ideal conditions (cramped, cool) they are probably hungry by the time they are in a new, warmer set up.

 :shy: those are my thoughts


----------



## WillTort2 (Aug 3, 2014)

One possible factor would be the travel stress, most torts relieve themselves while trapped in a small enclosure subject to the motion of a truck or car. When arriving at the new enclosure, it's warm has one of a torts favorite foods and this combined with the empty stomach cause the tort to make food it's first priority.

After taking care of the initial survival feeding, the tort then looks around to see what safe spots he can hide.


----------



## Tom (Aug 3, 2014)

lisa127 said:


> I think when a turtle or tortoise is wandering around his habitat and a new keeper sees that as active/happy that's not necessarily so. A tort that obsessively wanders the enclosure and is climbing all over the place is not active, it is stressed.



This is my best guess too. I also share Heather's experience. I've never had this happen. I mostly see this with WC pet store tortoises. I think when they are initially dropped in the first day, they are stressed, out of their element and wandering around trying to get their bearings or find "home". Once they realize they can't get "home" and find a suitable hiding place, they just want to stay hidden and avoid predation or territorial squabbles in this foreign unknown area. Eventually the new area becomes "home", they realize they are alone and the giant hairless apes are not going to eat them, and further, every time the giant hairless apes reach into the enclosure tasty food appears, they begin to let down their guard and settle down a bit.


----------



## Madkins007 (Aug 5, 2014)

My two cents worth...

In a new situation, most tortoises seem to try to 'map out' the situation- where are the hides, the warm areas, etc? Most of them have also just spent some time in a tight or crowded situation. The eating may well be a curiosity thing as well, as in 'what is that stuff?'. 

Hiding is normal for a wild tortoise. Most studies show that most tortoises spend something like 70% of their time in hiding- digesting, sleeping, resting. I think we spend way too little time planning for this in most of our enclosures and designs. I also think a new tortoise will hide to manage the stress they have been through.

HOWEVER... as has been mentioned- relentlessly pacing is a bad sign, and hiding without ever coming out is also a bad sign. To me- wander and hide- normal, at least for a few days to about a week. Keeps wandering or stays hidden, something needs looked at.


----------



## terryo (Aug 5, 2014)

I think most would be stressed coming into a new environment. Everything is different...smells, temp. humidity....everything. I also think that each tortoise or turtle have different personalities. Someone sent me a little Gulf Box turtle and he went right to the food dish and ate then dug into the moss and stayed there, but each day I would mist the vivarium and he eventually came out to eat. We kind of got into our own routine and now as soon as I mist he comes right out. I don't think anyone has any idea what they feel. Do they feel fear, anxiety, stress? I think they do and they just have different ways of showing it. I really don't think we will ever find out what they are thinking and why they do the things they do.


----------



## terryo (Aug 5, 2014)

lisa127 said:


> I think when a turtle or tortoise is wandering around his habitat and a new keeper sees that as active/happy that's not necessarily so. A tort that obsessively wanders the enclosure and is climbing all over the place is not active, it is stressed.
> 
> I don't have torts as you know, I have box turtles. They are very active. By active I mean they calmly go about their day. They come out in the morning and bask. Soak in their water dish, chew on cuttlebone. Look for worms. All the while stopping occasionally and just hanging out and looking around. All of this is done "calmly". If they were moving about their enclosure non stop I would call that stress. So maybe what a new person sees as active/happy is not. Being a newbie, they just don't realize that.
> 
> ...




Very well said. I see my Box turtles going about their day exactly like you described.


----------



## TurtleTab (Aug 18, 2014)

My experience is mainly with box turtles too. I am always anxious to see if new turtles eat. If they eat then they will be alright eventually. So first day eating is a good sign. I've had many that refused to eat because they were so focused on escaping or not eating because they were too scared to leave their shell. Both very sad situations that people put the turtles and me in the middle of. (People randomly give me turtles they find or if someone mentions finding a turtle and keeping it, I beg for it because at least I can treat it better than they would-I can't return it because I'm not the one taking them). Once they eat, I sigh with relief and then focus on meeting it's safety needs. Does it have plenty of hides? The last thing a new turtle wants is to be bothered. So let it hide. Give it a variety of foods( turtles will hold out for favorite foods), give it plenty of hiding spots, and time to relax and calm down. If there is silence and stillness....the turtle/tortoise can begin to "trust" it's environment and eventually, you. If after a week it's not moving around, soak it in water, offer more foods, place it back in its hide. There's nothing more you can do but patiently wait in my opinion.


----------



## TurtleTab (Aug 18, 2014)

As for feeling...I do believe we can read them. I've had turtles for 28 years now. I believe I know what they are thinking. They are very visual. They are loners. They want to be left alone to roam and do as they please...well...box turtles that is. I'm new to tortoises. I have a russian female that seems to want the same. They do a lot of analyzing. They stare at walls to judge if they can climb them. They stare at you to see what u plan on doing...feed them,give them water, eat them or just bother them? They know when a hill/cliff/drop off is too far. They know when water us too deep. They know every single pebble in their pen because they are very visual. They need to have a good visual memory to roam and come back to good areas. So when you change their set up, they know it. They have an internal clock...sunrise awake, sunset sleep. Mine have certain bedrooms they prefer. The sun tell them direction and time of day. Rain means food, mating, water and floods to them. They are way smarter than we give them credit for. I've analyzed them for almost my entire life and seem to connect more with them than people.


----------



## TurtleTab (Aug 18, 2014)

I've also noticed turtles learning from other turtles. They watch others. Example- my dad tossed them a piece of fried chicken (I know!!! I know!!! Very bad choice but my dad did it and I wanted to see what would come of it)...they both sniffed but Bedelia walked away quickly. She knew this food was not natural and she's never had it before. Allen waited and kept sniffing. Finally, I took the breading off and shredded just the meat. As soon as I did that, Allen took a bite. Bedelia watched him. She slowly walked over, watched him some more. Sniffed. Finally began eating it. They've watched others climb too and would begin climbing in that spot even if they aren't normally climbers.


----------



## Alaskamike (Aug 21, 2014)

The idea that one tortoise can learn observing another is interesting given they're not raised by parents , nor are they social. They tend to segregate and live by themselves. 
I've no doubt they can learn from observation though. 
Much of their behavior is governed by instinct for survival ; food - water - temp / humidity control , sex, and safety 

Social needs , emotions , affection, I'm not so sure about. 
However , IAM convinced that all animals , tortoises included an suffer from a kind of depression. With tortoises I believe it to be brought on by an in fixable bad situation 
Wrong temps - improper food - no water - too small a space - lack of hides- too much handling ( you should watch children for this). I've seen torts in pet stores that were in fish tanks way too long that just stopped moving altogether. It's like they just give up. Sad.


----------



## TurtleTab (Aug 21, 2014)

I agree. If a tortoise/turtle observes another turtle's technique for survival...it may adopt the new technique, therefore "learning". Turtles also learn to trust humans or not to trust humans based on whether they are given proper care. I have a russian who still doesn't trust me. Had her for a month. I barely handle her because I understand she was neglected. Yesterday, I allowed her to pick her own enclosure site since she was not happy with mine. She chose a corner of my yard away from everyone, in the shade, by the tree branches that hang in my yard. She allows goes to this area when she gets out...so I built around her. Hopefully she likes this spot better.


----------



## tglazie (Aug 29, 2014)

Tom is right. I have a lot of experience fostering wild caught Russians, Hermanns, and Greeks through the South Texas Herp Society, and they all behave this way. I get them, they initially eat, they frantically run about the enclosure, then spend the next few days to weeks hiding. The healthy ones usually eat when food is offered, but they return to hiding once fed. This is hardly surprising, given how stressful their situation has been. When I contrast this to my permanent residents, my marginated tortoises, all of whom I acquired as captive bred hatchlings and yearlings, the behavior is completely different. New baby torts are always inquisitive about the new environment, but calm, not frantic. They calmly and confidently explore their environment, and they regularly graze on the plants made available to them in the enclosure. I've never once seen this in a wild caught foster animal. And they always take an extremely long time to get back into shape. I had one Hermanns male a few years back that I've since adopted to a friend. I was pretty sure Hermes was going to die. His eyes were swollen shut, he was light as an empty red eared slider shell, and he didn't eat for the first three days. After a trip to the vet's office, some panacur and some time spent in a ten by ten planted outdoor run, he gradually started coming back from the brink. Despite the gains he made over the summer, I was still uncertain as to whether he would pull through the winter time. To see him now, you wouldn't believe he's the same tortoise. He has fresh growth along his marginal scutes, is heavy, powerful, inquisitive, and grazes constantly when the temperature is to his liking. 

This is why I have a problem with Petsmart and Petco. They're always selling these damned wild caught animals, animals that are the worst first tortoise for someone. Wild caughts require patience and constant supervision, as well as immediate veterinary attention. And even with all of these things, many won't survive their first month. And to make matters worse, these stores offer lethal advice. Sorry to get off topic, but that's what I think. 

T.G.


----------



## Nicoli (Oct 19, 2014)

Might be hawks,rats,phobia,or wrong food.


----------



## vic1711 (Nov 21, 2014)

I've had torts for about 30 years. I only see the "mad pacing" in new torts... Acclimating. Sometimes babies (under 2 years) madly race around like puppies and kittens. I never see my adults do that unless i have a female looking for just the right spot to lay an egg. I. Have one female pancake who looks for about 2 weeks and digs everywhere. Always has. Then she just dumps it wherever till next time. Lol. Otherwise i think they all randomly wander, calmly, grazing. And they pick "dens". My Egyptians are just under a year old... Very schedule oriented and avoid each other well. Only the pancakes seem to actually benefit from other pancakes. My big female leopard prefers to hang around people and wander the house. I do believe they get bored.


----------



## terryo (Nov 21, 2014)

This may be off topic, but....most of my experience is with box turtles and Cherry Heads. I hear people saying all the time that they are not social animals, but I truly believe that is isn't true. Much to everyone's dismay, both my Cherries were raised with a box turtle for a companion. This worked out fine for me as they were both from good breeders and clean and about the same age. When they were eventually separated, the Cherry head became stressed and would not eat and paced the enclosure for days. Finally she went in her hide and didn't come out for a few days.
They box turtles, which I've been observing for over 30 years are very social. There are two little females which I got from a rescue that are always together. I don't think I've ever seen one without the other. They even go into the cave at the same time and come up together. They eat together too. One got an ear abscess and had to be quarantined, and the other one paced the garden for days until they were united. Pi, my male is the last one to hibernate. He will circle the whole garden for two days, non stop making sure that all the females are in the cave and then he will go in. He is very stressed at this time....I don't know why, I'm only assuming that he wants to make sure his little group is safe under all the leaves. I could go on and on, but I really think when a turtle or tortoise paces and circles, he is stressed. These are animals that could sit in the same place for hours, necks stretched toward the sun, taking in the rays. They are slow moving and have the patience of a saint, so if they are constantly moving I feel they are stressed.


----------



## puffy137 (Nov 21, 2014)

Terryo, I completely agree, although my adult male 'strutting his stuff', I feel is just a sign of male machismo, showing whoever is interested that He is in charge . Mine have been together since they were very small all of the same species, ( Greeks ) The only time I see any sign of aggression is some 'love bites' during courtship. No harm done .


----------



## Hermes (Nov 21, 2014)

tglazie said:


> Tom is right. I have a lot of experience fostering wild caught Russians, Hermanns, and Greeks through the South Texas Herp Society, and they all behave this way. I get them, they initially eat, they frantically run about the enclosure, then spend the next few days to weeks hiding. The healthy ones usually eat when food is offered, but they return to hiding once fed. This is hardly surprising, given how stressful their situation has been. When I contrast this to my permanent residents, my marginated tortoises, all of whom I acquired as captive bred hatchlings and yearlings, the behavior is completely different. New baby torts are always inquisitive about the new environment, but calm, not frantic. They calmly and confidently explore their environment, and they regularly graze on the plants made available to them in the enclosure. I've never once seen this in a wild caught foster animal. And they always take an extremely long time to get back into shape. I had one Hermanns male a few years back that I've since adopted to a friend. I was pretty sure Hermes was going to die. His eyes were swollen shut, he was light as an empty red eared slider shell, and he didn't eat for the first three days. After a trip to the vet's office, some panacur and some time spent in a ten by ten planted outdoor run, he gradually started coming back from the brink. Despite the gains he made over the summer, I was still uncertain as to whether he would pull through the winter time. To see him now, you wouldn't believe he's the same tortoise. He has fresh growth along his marginal scutes, is heavy, powerful, inquisitive, and grazes constantly when the temperature is to his liking.
> 
> This is why I have a problem with Petsmart and Petco. They're always selling these damned wild caught animals, animals that are the worst first tortoise for someone. Wild caughts require patience and constant supervision, as well as immediate veterinary attention. And even with all of these things, many won't survive their first month. And to make matters worse, these stores offer lethal advice. Sorry to get off topic, but that's what I think.
> 
> T.G.


Well I'm glad Hermes didn't die....


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 22, 2014)

Alaskamike said:


> The idea that one tortoise can learn observing another is interesting given they're
> 
> Social needs , emotions , affection, I'm not so sure about.
> However , I AM convinced that all animals , tortoises included an suffer from a kind of depression.


 

For reasons the forum does not care about, I have not been able to spend as much time with Bob as usual. Last night he walked on my feet to hold me in place then he rammed at me and then tried to sit on my legs. Yes, he's social, and gets lonely. From the way he acts, there's no doubt in my mind. He is used to me spending a certain amount of time with him, and if I don't...I get punished.


----------



## vic1711 (Nov 23, 2014)

It's been my personal experience (this is tortoises only btw) that the larger the tort... The more they interact w us... And WANT to. I did the sulcata thing until i couldn't lift him anymore. He had the biggest room in the house and the yard. When i went out of town... My daughters would have to clean up after him... And they hated it. Lol. So i would come home to mass destruction. He routinely took down a full wall shelf. And he battered the crap out of the one wall close to the door... It was intense. When i was home.. No problems. 
Leopards are awesome. They follow me around like lap dogs. Marie sits in front of the refrigerator... If i give her something shes not nuts about ... She'll spread it all over.., just attention getting tactics to get her way. And it works. She always stands on my feet. She bites other people though. The little ones interact too... But it's just not so obvious. I can't imagine a pancake alone.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 23, 2014)

Back on topic, please. I'm wondering if anyone can figure out why a new tortoise comes into the new environment, eats the first day, then hides after that and doesn't come out. We get this question posed to the Forum all the time and I'd really like to try to figure it out. If they're adjusting, then why do they eat the first day?


----------



## Alaskamike (Nov 23, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> Back on topic, please. I'm wondering if anyone can figure out why a new tortoise comes into the new environment, eats the first day, then hides after that and doesn't come out. We get this question posed to the Forum all the time and I'd really like to try to figure it out. If they're adjusting, then why do they eat the first day?


It would only be speculation. As we cannot get into their heads. But this is reported and of concern to so many , the hiding thing after a change must be quite common.

My speculation is - they roam and then eat the first day because , they have a need to explore the boundaries of their new world. What's safe , temps, hiding spots. Once this is done they seem to be satisfied. I would guess they have good memories for placement in their environments.

On the eating thing

Being displaced threatens all survival instincts ; safety, food, water , heat & light. It may be they eat when first offered out of survival instinct. Not knowing where or when food might again be available. Once full , and knowing the boundaries of the environment they can hide. It takes time for them to again be hungry.
Mike


----------



## terryo (Nov 23, 2014)

I absolutely agree with you Mike. I was just going to write something very similar. I think their first instinct is to survive, and to be aware of their surroundings would help with that, and they probably think they better eat what they can find, because they might not find any food for a while, another survival instinct.. Then to hide. I've also noticed many, many times when you think they are hiding, there are two eyes looking out at you under the leaves.


----------



## Randi (Jan 7, 2015)

I am new to tortoises and I have a young Cherry Head who stays in her hide when she's not eating and not soaking. I don't believe this would be abnormal for a youngster - I believe that her staying in that hide is a sign of comfort or being content. She has moss in both of her hides which she likes to burrow in and rest her head on and nap. I would like for her to be out more but I think I'd become a little concerned if she was pacing around constantly as I'd feel she'd be looking for something that I'm not offering. I think there is being comfortable in a hide/area and then there is hiding. Hiding to me, would be where the animal intentionally passes up on opportunities, like eating or participating in maintaining hydration because they are stressed and/or sick. An example would be putting them in front of food and having them walk away, even if they are starving. Also, too many sights and sounds around them in their environment would probably encourage them to stay put. I find new arrivals are more likely to stay put in one area until they are comfortable enough to explore. For some it is days, weeks and maybe even months. I own some reptiles who show signs of normality by hiding and staying put. If my leopard geckos were walking all over the tank, I would be worried. They hide to survive. Less likely to become dinner for something else.. could also be a personality thing. One that is shy is likely to avoid where as one that is confident and care free may roam. I hope what I've said makes sense. I guess we will never know and it will only really be our interpretation of the behaviours we see.


----------



## dmmj (Jan 7, 2015)

Hold on let me ask my tortoises this question..... waiting
still waiting for an answer.....
still waiting.


----------



## terryo (Jan 7, 2015)

dmmj said:


> Hold on let me ask my tortoises this question..... waiting
> still waiting for an answer.....
> still waiting.


So happy to see you have not changed David. Hope you're feeling better.


----------



## johnsonnboswell (Jan 9, 2015)

I wonder if the change in diet affects them and could be a factor?


----------



## Anyfoot (Jan 10, 2015)

lisa127 said:


> I think when a turtle or tortoise is wandering around his habitat and a new keeper sees that as active/happy that's not necessarily so. A tort that obsessively wanders the enclosure and is climbing all over the place is not active, it is stressed.
> 
> I don't have torts as you know, I have box turtles. They are very active. By active I mean they calmly go about their day. They come out in the morning and bask. Soak in their water dish, chew on cuttlebone. Look for worms. All the while stopping occasionally and just hanging out and looking around. All of this is done "calmly". If they were moving about their enclosure non stop I would call that stress. So maybe what a new person sees as active/happy is not. Being a newbie, they just don't realize that.
> 
> ...


Lisa.
In my opinion you hit the nail on the head. When ever I see torts in the reptile shops they are super active(hyper). This in my opinion is because they are in panic mode and cannot settle down, they can't find a secure place to rest so keep moving about till they can, and in a pet shop because they want to display there torts there are no hides. A hyper tort is not happy. So when you buy one and fetch it home its always starving because its been so active in the shop, then when its fed its face it finally finds a place to retreat to. This is now a happy tort. Then over a period of time it get used to its new environment and through hunger is forced to come out, eventually realising its onto a good thing. Its all about security for the tort. Sometimes my torts will hide for half a day, other days they are out all day active. They have the option to do what ever they want knowing they can retrieve back to there hides for security. I also think when you add a new tort to your existing herd they watch the existing torts and follow there suit gaining security faster than the very first tort did.


----------



## Myroli (Mar 4, 2015)

I am new to torts(just got a baby sulcata) but I agree that the first day they are probably stressed from being put in a tiny space and getting bumped around a lot(i would assume) but as for the hiding: wild tortoises are only awake for a few hours a day so as long as there is evidence they came out at some point I would say no big deal.


----------



## bouaboua (Mar 4, 2015)

This thread reminded me of Tiff @T33"s Torts


----------



## Chenderson (Mar 10, 2015)

I am by no means an experienced tortoise owner. But I did recently move my tortoise from one enclosure to a new one. My tortoise is normally very active and inquisitive, however when moved to the new environment, she went straight for her log, and sat in a neutral spot, and two days later is still there. I'm not worried, as I trust shes(at least relatively) healthy. When I first got her 6 weeks ago, she was very active in the pet shop, and hid for two days when I put her into her new enclosure also. I have never seen her stressed, except when she's bored of bathing. I would imagine it's down to the tortoises breed and personality, and maybe how frequently their environment is changed.

I constantly flit around my tortoises enclosure, moving things and swapping stuff in and out, just trying to get the right balance. My mother who owns two Hermann, is also a new owner. The one they have had longer is not bothered about environment changes, similar to mine, however their new tortoise seems to run around like a lunatic in their new new enclosure(Initial one, then soon after a new one more appropriate to the size).

If I was to form an initial observation from the three relatively new tortoises, owned by two new tortoise owners; I would say its a conflict of their natural instincts and their acclimatization to captivity, and different owner styles. As I said though, Im a tortoise noob, so my opinion should not be highly valued, but I was thinking about this myself. I agree with what Lisa127 said also about new tortoise owners not understanding how they are, I expected mine to be active for most of the day, and sit in the basking lamp. I spent two or three weeks scanning the forums for info first though, and my torts behaviors were similar to most Redfoots.

It is panicky being a new tortoise owner with no reptile experience, I didnt know about shedding, or how the shells new growth looked. And without the forums I would have been lost.


----------



## Chenderson (Mar 10, 2015)

As a separate note about eating, I would imagine, from what I have read on other forums also. Tortoise's being survival animals, moved to a new environment, they would not know where to locate food. So until they learn the routine of; food will always be on my slate when I'm hungry. They will initially eat their fill, because they don't know when the next meal will be in this new environment. Much the same way they will pass waste, when they have access to food and water, efficiency being crucial to them. You don't need to be happy, or even comfortable to eat. Contrary to that, when I got my Redfoot, she was fed diced cabbage and tomatoes at the pet store, and wouldn't initially eat until I chopped her food up.


----------



## Gillian M (Mar 27, 2015)

I think that it's the fact that a tort is going into a new environment, new place, new owner(s), new faces, new enclosure, new temperature(s). Well...new everything, till it adapts and settles down. Let alone the fact that the poor thing may have been "imprisoned" GOD only know where and how, till it got to its new owner.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Mar 27, 2015)

Tidgy didn't eat on her first day. Or for 3 or 4 days after. Then she never stopped, so to speak.
As to why so many torts eat the first day and not for the next several, could it just be it takes them a day to realize they're in a different environment and so they eat as normal, then they think ' Where am I?' and go into the readjustment sulk?
They're not very bright, you know.
Just a thought.


----------



## jeffb (Apr 19, 2015)

When the tortoise begins to feel comfortable with his surrounding he will surface. A barging tortoise is not a happy tortoise. Happiness is the key to their longevity.


----------

